# Recommended wattage/voltage



## Viper_SA (2/3/15)

I have a few questions regarding the recommended power settings for some different coils.Currently I like my Nautilus mini on around 9W - 13W and the new Evod 2's at around 9.5W - 10W. I know the Nautilus can handle it, but what is the maximum it can handle without burning out the coil? Is the 4.1V/10W setting too high for the Evod 2?

Thanks


----------



## cfm78910 (3/3/15)

I use my Nautilus Mini on the iStick and it works well at 15w. Anything higher than that gives me a burning taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I have a few questions regarding the recommended power settings for some different coils.Currently I like my Nautilus mini on around 9W - 13W and the new Evod 2's at around 9.5W - 10W. I know the Nautilus can handle it, but what is the maximum it can handle without burning out the coil? Is the 4.1V/10W setting too high for the Evod 2?
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Viper_SA - it all depends on your personal preference and also the juice you are using

Your power numbers you mention seem spot on

I also like the Nautilus Mini at about 12Watts
For example, i like my Evod1 at about 7.5 Watts

Its about trial and error and seeing at what power it tastes best for you.


----------



## WHeunis (3/3/15)

I go for Voltage as my main parameter.
Anwywhere in the range of 4.2-4.5V.

On my current 0.9ohm Lemo, that comes to 22.5W at the 4.5V.
Its not warm, and not cold. Just kinda body temperature - very neutral.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/3/15)

Thanks guys. Like the taste at the moment, was sjust afraid of toasting the Evod 2 coil, but I have since seen that W increase at the same voltage with lower Ohm coils. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

